# Surf Fishing Rosemary Beach



## Tex (Aug 17, 2011)

I will be on Rosemary Beach in November. My wife and I are taking an inshore trip with a guide when we get there. But was curious how the fishing from the Rosemary Beach shore is. Does it justify bringing a rod and spending some time in the evenigns fishing? (for an amatuer who has never fished from a beach before)


----------

